# Who here likes BULL FROGS?



## spider (Aug 15, 2003)

Cuz, There just so cool!Man i love bullfrogs every time i see a big one get  away it drives me nuts!
  I`ve got 2 babies,an albino one,a 3'' one,and a 6 and a half inch one.What size are ya`lls?
   Later,


----------



## scorpio (Aug 16, 2003)

Did you see the latest reptiles magazine?


----------



## spider (Aug 16, 2003)

Yeh,Terry vandeventer gave me that issue.
Later,


----------



## steve055 (Aug 17, 2003)

Here are the american variety.


----------



## steve055 (Aug 17, 2003)

2


----------



## steve055 (Aug 17, 2003)

3


----------



## scorpio (Aug 17, 2003)

Nice close up on that eye.  Did you take those pics?


----------



## steve055 (Aug 17, 2003)

yeap, those are mine.


----------



## scorpio (Aug 17, 2003)

Oh yeah, I just saw your webpage in your signature.  I took a few macro shots of my scorp eating which were very good considering I used a Nikon 2500 (2.0 megapixels)

Now that im inspired by your webpage=D , im gonna try some more shots on my animals!


----------



## spider (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by steve055 _
> *Here are the american variety. *


   Do you mean the american variaty of Rana?
   Cuz none of those are bullfrogs!
    Later,


----------



## steve055 (Aug 17, 2003)

From what i see this is a male Rana catesbiana, common name North American Bull Frog. Correct me if im wrong, im no frog expert.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 5, 2009)

steve055 said:


> 2


This is a green frog.  Rana clamitans melanota


----------



## Endagr8 (Oct 5, 2009)

ScottySalticid said:


> This is a green frog.  Rana clamitans melanota


You're only 6 yrs. late on the ID. lol


----------



## sharpfang (Oct 5, 2009)

*Only if they're african!*

Pyxie! ................................................................................Jason
I'll put pic later...


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 5, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> You're only 6 yrs. late on the ID. lol


I was looking for care on green frogs and found nothing so I looked up bullfrogs and found this thread.  Better late than never lol!


----------



## leoman777 (Oct 5, 2009)

ive got 2 bullfrog tadpoles!!!! can wait for them to turn into frogs!!


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Oct 5, 2009)

I love bullfrogs. they are awesome. I dissected one in the 8th grade.


----------



## OldHag (Oct 6, 2009)

Bullfrogs are the BEST! The tadpoles are HUGE! Love everything about them.


----------



## josh_r (Oct 8, 2009)

i HATE bull frogs. they are the worst species of frog in north america. they are not native to most of their range and they eat EVERYTHING!!! there are MANY species of frogs and other animals that are being wiped out because bull frogs eat them. rana muscosa is a good example. many of the leopard frog species are also good examples. mexican garter snakes are another. tarahumara frogs are another. oh....oh..... what about western pond turtles??? they used to be much more abundant. in areas where bull frogs have taken over, you will no longer see these species. bull frogs are horrible.


----------



## dtknow (Oct 8, 2009)

I bet to differ Josh. I love bullfrogs! The soulful deep bass call is a classic sound of a big pond/lake I hate that people feel the need to move them around and put them where they don't belong, and alter the habitat so they become successful.

Agricultural practices(permanent bodies of water) have contributed much to their success. I'm not sure if it is the case in areas where they are native but in some places they can be ridiculously abundant(like in some places you have to watch your step with all the bullfroglets...actually I usually step on them on purpose). Drying ponds frequently evaporate down to a basketball(or even bigger) mass of writhing, doomed, bullfrog tads.

They are alot of fun to fish for(and yummy). Any floating lure(even a wad of plastic wrap) will get their attention. Find one, toss a popper(or one of those swimming frog lures) in front of it, and get ready to sock it to it hard!(and best to simply reel it in as quickly as possible as they like to wrap the line around stuff or otherwise get snagged).


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 8, 2009)

josh_r said:


> i HATE bull frogs. they are the worst species of frog in north america. they are not native to most of their range and they eat EVERYTHING!!! there are MANY species of frogs and other animals that are being wiped out because bull frogs eat them. rana muscosa is a good example. many of the leopard frog species are also good examples. mexican garter snakes are another. tarahumara frogs are another. oh....oh..... what about western pond turtles??? they used to be much more abundant. in areas where bull frogs have taken over, you will no longer see these species. bull frogs are horrible.


I think you should be more angry at _Homo sapiens_ for that.


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 8, 2009)

I think they're kinda cool.  Sometimes, at night I'll go catch them for fun, have a skunky smell.  They are common here in Texas but there aren't many in each body of water I've been around.  I think it's because the tadpoles take so long to grow and turn into frogs, most get eaten by then.  You see that vid where there is a Bullfrog that sneaks up on a bird in the water's edge like a cat?  I didn't know they would do something like that until I saw that vid, it was actually stalking that bird and ate it.  When I was a teenager, I was driving around at night and found a huge one in the road, I got out and just picked it up.  I got home and took it to my parents room to show them.  They didn't think it was that big of a deal, I found out the next day that they had just thought it was a big stuffed toy I found in the road.  The frog never moved when I showed them, kinda like the WB singing frog haha.


----------



## josh_r (Oct 8, 2009)

humans have nothing to do with the destructive nature of bull frogs. i have personally seen them wipe out populations of other species of frogs in arizona. and if you think they need to have qa large body of water (man made or not) to survive, you are DEAD wrong. they can invade ANY body of water, ANY riparian habitat, AND can even be found in the middle of the desert MILES and MILES away from any body of water. you would think they wouldnt thrive in the sonoran desert, but they do. and they eat EVERYTHING. there are populations of various leopard from species that are endangered because bullfrogs have eaten them all. tarahumara frogs were wiped out because of bull frogs moving into the canyons where the tarahumara frog is.... or was found. bull frogs are so bad, they eat rats, mice, turtles, snakes, frogs, birds, fish, and even their own young. they have a place in their native swamps, but they have no place in these other fragile ecosystems outside of their natural range. any riparian habitat in arizona is a good example. they do not belong.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 8, 2009)

josh_r said:


> humans have nothing to do with the destructive nature of bull frogs. i have personally seen them wipe out populations of other species of frogs in arizona. and if you think they need to have qa large body of water (man made or not) to survive, you are DEAD wrong. they can invade ANY body of water, ANY riparian habitat, AND can even be found in the middle of the desert MILES and MILES away from any body of water. you would think they wouldnt thrive in the sonoran desert, but they do. and they eat EVERYTHING. there are populations of various leopard from species that are endangered because bullfrogs have eaten them all. tarahumara frogs were wiped out because of bull frogs moving into the canyons where the tarahumara frog is.... or was found. bull frogs are so bad, they eat rats, mice, turtles, snakes, frogs, birds, fish, and even their own young. they have a place in their native swamps, but they have no place in these other fragile ecosystems outside of their natural range. any riparian habitat in arizona is a good example. they do not belong.


How can you not blame humans at all for this?  They put them in those spots where they don't belong!


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 9, 2009)

At the same time, nature doesn't care, only we do.  Species go extinct, things evolve.  As far as nature is concerned, everything is OK no matter our involvement.  It's our emotions about something dieing out that concerns us and I feel it too.  Does it make a diff? ...I don't really know.  Interesting to think about though!


----------



## josh_r (Oct 9, 2009)

ScottySalticid said:


> How can you not blame humans at all for this?  They put them in those spots where they don't belong!


fish and game is responsible for the introduction of the frogs, but fish and game is not responsible for the nature of teh frog. they are vicious by nature. taht is no humans fault.


----------



## arachna-nono (Oct 9, 2009)

**hits forehead with palm*...*

I just wish people in my area would stop catching the damn things, keeping them for a few years, then SELLING THEM ON CRAIGSLIST (even if it DOES give me a regular feeder customer for a while)!  Don't get me wrong... I love to here their "wounded cow" call 'round the lake, but COME ON!   

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/pet/1408212886.html


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 9, 2009)

josh_r said:


> fish and game is responsible for the introduction of the frogs, but fish and game is not responsible for the nature of teh frog. they are vicious by nature. taht is no humans fault.


OK NOW I'm curious as to why on earth fish and game departments would introduce them into non native areas...I thought it was people raising them for frog legs


----------



## josh_r (Oct 9, 2009)

ScottySalticid said:


> OK NOW I'm curious as to why on earth fish and game departments would introduce them into non native areas...I thought it was people raising them for frog legs


they were introduced for sport and hunting. basically yes, for the frog legs. its retarded.


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 9, 2009)

haha, I found this cartoon, there is a better Farside out there though.


----------



## Goomba (Oct 11, 2009)

American Bullfrogs are rad. If I had a pond, and if they weren't invasive to Arizona, I might have some.

In terms of a pet, and all around awesomeness, African Bullfrogs take the cake.

Here's my beefcake, Sloppy Joe...







And here's my dad's frog...







My father's frog is actually up for sale, to anyone who's interested.  check the classified for more infor.


----------

